# One more week until court date



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Getting close, no discernible change in her attitude. Looks like she's going to hang in there with the AP. They're in debt up to their eyeballs and she's still spending wildly according to my daughter.


I've stuck to the 180, working on myself, taking my meds lol, and looking forward.

Honestly, at this point after being cheated on by two wives and going through my second divorce, is it worth it? I'm sick of it. I'm 51, maybe I'm done with relationships. Might not be my thing. 

The past 5 months have been brutal, but I'm beginning to appreciate the peace.


----------



## Wanting1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe you should just be done with marriage. You'll probably find someone else down the line, when you are least looking for it. Just don't tie yourself to them legally, and don't think you could never live without them, and enjoy life on your own terms.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

^ Good advice. Also maintain your resolve. 

Many guys lose their nerve after stepping in front of the judge and back out.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

^ Good advice. Also maintain your resolve. 

Many guys lose their nerve after stepping in front of the judge and back out.


----------



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

It's a great idea to not attach to someone to the point where you feel that you can't live without them. Very hard to do though. The thing to do is work on taking responsibility for your own contentment and not make it contingent on a romantic relationship.

That was my mistake with my STBXW. I realize that I looked to her to fulfill me, make me happy and secure. Huge mistake. That's my fault for not working on myself and being co-dependant. 

I fear falling into that trap again, so I'm taking this time that I'm alone to focus on other interests, reach out and do things for other people and not focus on myself all the time, just become a more well-rounded person. 

If I were to become romantically involved again, it would be with a strong, independent, self-reliant woman who has wisdom and integrity. The complete opposite of my STBXW.


----------

